# Marjoe



## atlashunter (Jan 25, 2011)

If you guys have never seen the documentary called Marjoe it's worth watching. Kind of sad the way the guy was indoctrinated and abused as a kid but at least he eventually saw through all of it.

Notice those he prays over react the same as what you will find in any pentecostal church you go to today. Guaranteed if you asked those people about their experience in that service they would swear up and down they felt God moving.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2011)

And ironically the last acting role he had was as a preacher in the movie Wild Bill. 1995


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 25, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> If you guys have never seen the documentary called Marjoe it's worth watching. Kind of sad the way the guy was indoctrinated and abused as a kid but at least he eventually saw through all of it.
> 
> Notice those he prays over react the same as what you will find in any pentecostal church you go to today. Guaranteed if you asked those people about their experience in that service they would swear up and down they felt God moving.



I think that one's been batted around here before.  I couldn't watch it all.  Just sad really.


----------



## VisionCasting (Jan 26, 2011)

Apart from  does this OP have a point?  Are you asserting something?  Making an argument?  Or just ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> Apart from  does this OP have a point? Are you asserting something? Making an argument? Or just ?


 
He's just making a statement that no sect of society is immune to inappropriate behavior when raising their children. There are examples on all levels, but not to be confused with the status quo.

If he is asserting that this is the norm then I'm gonna need a little more than the Marjoe Gortner story to buy into that one.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 26, 2011)

It's an extreme case of indoctrination. Milder cases are very common. I can say that from personal experience.

The other point is that he shows that it's a fraud. He's putting on a show and the people who think it is real, react and respond in the same way. In other words the experiences are taking place in their own minds absent any real external influence, unless someone wants to make the case that God even works through unbelieving show men. Church and religion in general is a business akin to selling snake oil. The duped may be sincerely convinced what they are buying is real but it doesn't make it so.


----------



## VisionCasting (Jan 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's just making a statement that no sect of society is immune to inappropriate behavior when raising their children.



...or in other words, all have fallen short of the standard of God.  Then I wholeheartedly agree.  Might as well close the tread now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Church and religion in general is a business akin to selling snake oil.


 
As with all debates or discussions, and in the absence of imperical evidence and links to back them up, opinions only carry as much weight as that of the person delivering them, and are worth about the same in the equivilant value of camel dung.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 26, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> ...or in other words, all have fallen short of the standard of God.  Then I wholeheartedly agree.  Might as well close the tread now.



Yeah that doesn't explain all those people falling over and twitching on the ground when Marjoe laid hands on them.

Why so eager to close the thread?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 26, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> Apart from



Do you honestly think he was trying to get the AAA regulars riled up?


----------

